# Anyone Use Jet Ski as Fishing Rig?



## Charlie Brown (May 17, 2007)

Anybody fish the bays or the surf using a jet ski as your way around? I was wondering if anyone uses them to wade fish etc. If so do you have a pic of yours and what are the drawbacks vs. advantages of them. Thanks


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

use to, and it was fast and ran supper shallow draw back is wet in winter and storage


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

I've seen a few here and there recently. People have been using them for fishing for years now.


----------



## jbrown (Jan 16, 2006)

I do that off and on during the spring and summer, mostly when I'm going by myself and don't feel like launching the boat all on my own. It can be a little tricky trying to carry gear on them so I try to pack light, just a few bags of lures thrown into the storage area usually. They do spook fish so I try to drift in from a ways out and then use my kayak anchor and get out and wade. There was a cooler/pole holder thing made for jet skis in Overtons a while back but I haven't seen it recently. The main drawback I've seen is what to do with fish once you catch them, but I just usually release them anyways.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

if my back wasnt sooooooo messed id be using one of those.jay


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

An old Jet Ski was my first boat. A late 89 model and I mounted 3 rod holders on the back and the small storage was perfect for extra fuel can.
The one I used also had a small trunk like storage box in the front for a care package of beer and lunch.
You can go anywhere in one ,,but remember they(jet-skis) are the Bane of most wade fishermans existence so give waders plenty of room cuz most likely they wont think you are fishing , just messing up good water so be slow in the precence of waders cuz they will jump to conclusions by thinking your just goofing on their fishing water.
I have fished the surf , the bays and on several occasions (good weather only ) Made it out to the first line of short rigs out of SLP which is only about 13 miles.
Mine was nose heavy enough to stand on the back tail and drop down or cast out and the drift is virtually nill.
Great on gas and water proof enough to take a good soaking should you get into more than you bargained for. 
But you must be in good enough physical shape to be able to get back on the thing if you fall off and by all means wear a jacket with a safety kill switch wire. Also if you go on an extended tour of the Bay or surf be aware that your arms will get tired handling the thing and make sure you attach lanyards to your fishing poles that are in the rod holders,,,i lost a nice outfit by the outside bar out of SLP thinking I could get some good "air" coming back in with a few Red Snaps.
Oh well live and learn.


----------



## Charlie Brown (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the post, i am thinking of giving it a try and am glad to here som thoughts.


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

I've been tihnking about that too because my family has been talking about getting one..Tell me how it goes


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

I did for a while before I got a boat. LOL, I got a hook hung in my shorts one time had to find a place to get shortless to get it out...LOL!

They are ok for getting to placeses but, it needs to be a good running ski. mine would break down a lot and have a hard time starting. you can take them just about anywhere. they are fairly cheep to run and are super fast in most cases. I took mine into swan lake, nicks lake, christmas, drum, east gorda, west gal. the only thing is you have to anchor out and wade. I hate to wade! I rigged mine up with a milk crate on the back for extra stuff like anchor and rope. put my wade belt under the hood and had a rod holder riged up on the back seat with a bungi to hold my rod. Wosh off to the races!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*get a Yamaha*

I have been doing it since 98. Bought a 700 cc Yamaha Wave Venture. It has plenty of storage. Built the ice chest and rod holder out of angle aluminum from Home Depot.

I have fished almost every bay in texas (except Copano and Lower Laguna). I love it.

Pro's - good on gas. Perfect for wading. Can dift if by yourself. fast. Shallow. Can take a buddy if you are wading.

Con - wet and bumpy!!!. make sure the guy in the back holds on tight. If they are holding on you will loose them. Also, you can't run at in the dark even with navigation lights, so no night fishing. Also it makes it hard to get to the teal hunting spots too or so the game warden says.

I have to disagree on the spook fish statement. Have you ever heard an outboard when it's not in the water. They are louder than jet ski's by about 5 fold. That is what the fish hear. I caught a 26" trout within about 30 seconds of shutting down one day in POC so that is proof. It is always best to drift in from 75 - 100 yrds out no matter if you're in a boat or a ski. I have even fished the birds with mine in Chocolate Bay and limited. Great for jump fishing the birds.

Get any brand on jet ski as long as it has the words YAMAHA on the side of it. They use the same marine technology as their outboards in the wave runners. There is a reason why all the coastal rental places run yamaha. They're the best. I have heard good things about Hondas as well. But from my experience go with the yamaha.

Buy one from someone off lake Conroe with low hours on it. Also, just like an outboard...burn the gas out of the carbs before each storage.


----------



## young_gun08 (May 30, 2007)

have always thought about that might get one jus to go out by myself to save gas. great idea


----------



## ceja (Jul 10, 2012)

Im currently looking for two and one will be my fishing rig :doowapsta


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Check out posts by jetskibrian here on 2cool. He has some REALLY tricked out skis. I have never done it but looks pretty cool.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

*I want one too!*

I have been drooling over the idea of going offshore on a ski and bringing home dolphin. Everybody thinks I am crazy - Mama says I can do it if...
1) I get rid of some of my other toys
2) I purchase a SPOT and maintain a subscription
3) Life insurance is paid up

really cool information and photos on http://www.jetskisportfishing.com/

Unfortunately, you have to go way out from Galveston to get dolphin...anybody want to buy a motorcycle?


----------



## Mr. Howard (Mar 26, 2011)

I bought mine specifically for fishing. I use it all the time in Galveston bay. I'm in Rockport now testing the waters.


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

Tuff said:


> I have been drooling over the idea of going offshore on a ski and bringing home dolphin. Everybody thinks I am crazy - Mama says I can do it if...
> 1) I get rid of some of my other toys
> 2) I purchase a SPOT and maintain a subscription
> 3) Life insurance is paid up
> ...


Tuff I'm right there with you buddy. About the only difference is my #1 is, 
1. Get finished with School. I started back last Summer and have 1 more year to go. 
It those guys in kayaks can run 10 miles out in a kayak...well me too. 
I think going out of Freeport or Matty would be a lot closer to the deeper water. 
I'm still doing my research but I will be among the Jet Ski fishing crew soon enough.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*JetSki Brian*

Check out this guy... www.jetskibrian.com

He has some pretty awesome rigs & reports...

SG


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Supergas said:


> Check out this guy... www.jetskibrian.com
> He has some pretty awesome rigs & reports...
> SG


Drooling over what he posted ...

Quote from Tuff:
Mama says I can do it if...
1) I get rid of some of my other toys
2) I purchase a SPOT and maintain a subscription
3) Life insurance is paid up

"Da Boss" must have read the same book as Mama's, except that on #3, she said that it is not enough ... she wanted to increase it.


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

A couple that we have done this year.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Supergas said:


> Check out this guy... www.jetskibrian.com
> 
> He has some pretty awesome rigs & reports...
> 
> SG


You beat me to it!!


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a sea doo 3 seater 900 with a rack on the back that holds a 90qt cooler which i can put live bait inside as well as fish ice and collapsible cooler for water. i have 3 rod holders mounted between the back of the seat and front of cooler. i use a bungee to strap over lid while moving so i don't have to turn it around and the lid doesn't go flying off at 60mph. They are really easy to unload and load, i use a wooden stake to anchor and can go almost anywhere. handles rough water well but you will get wet. i fish alone alot so it is ideal for me and i prefer it ski when alone.


----------



## Jetwader (May 19, 2011)

I fish the Rockport area on mine. It is a wet ride in chop but I wade anyway. I drilled a few holes in a 54 qt igloo, added rod holders, and bungee tie it to the back. I take my wade belt, 2 rods, and I go. I have a 3 seater Yamaha FX HO. It is very stable and I have crossed Aransas Bay several times in pretty big chop. Being smaller than a boat, I can many times ride between the chop.


----------



## Jetwader (May 19, 2011)

A friend of mine put a gps/depth finder in the dash (glove box area). He also takes his offshore and has video of him catching a king on the ski.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

http://jetskibrian.com/

He just posted on this section "I Made it on Animal Planet"


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I had one for about 2 years and ran West G Bay with some success out of it. Only drawback I found was avoid any high grass, or floating sargasum as you'll suck it in your intake. Other than that, it'll get you where you wanna go...and in a hurry!


----------



## Lpguy (Jul 15, 2004)

For those of you that do fish out of them which bay complexes are y'all fishing out of? I never see many people posting up about their day of fishing on a pwc.. I have a Kawasaki ultra lx that I run around with... the first day I took it 'fishing' the impeller shaft snapped.... luckily Kawasaki is covering it

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lpguy said:


> For those of you that do fish out of them which bay complexes are y'all fishing out of? I never see many people posting up about their day of fishing on a pwc.. I have a Kawasaki ultra lx that I run around with... the first day I took it 'fishing' the impeller shaft snapped.... luckily Kawasaki is covering it
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


I would think doing 180's and jumping boat wakes would be harder on one than just cruising from spot to spot and fishing off of it on a drift...whats the difference between using one for fishing and using one to do tricks on other than having a couple of rod holders, ice chest etc?

-mac-


----------



## Lpguy (Jul 15, 2004)

Nah I was just saying it was funny that the first time I used only for fishing I got stranded between point a and b lol... I will say that when you are running around in bay be ready to breakdown for any reason... I got lucky and somehow managed to limp to tiki island and wait for seatow

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jkeithLSON (May 15, 2012)

There's an article coming out in Lone Star Outdoor News tomorrow that talks about it and has a couple of guys from the board in it, including Jet Ski Brian. Sounds like something I would be willing to try!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lpguy said:


> Nah I was just saying it was funny that the first time I used only for fishing I got stranded between point a and b lol... I will say that when you are running around in bay be ready to breakdown for any reason... I got lucky and somehow managed to limp to tiki island and wait for seatow
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


I can imagine being dead in the water on a jetski is not a good feeling

-mac-


----------

